# Svp -urgent help with rent



## Crisisnow2019 (31 May 2019)

I am wondering does anybody know if st Vincent de Paul help out with rent. I am a mature student and am shortly going on a local employment scheme to train as a care assistant.  As I have moving from one payment to another whilst waiting for the scheme I am without any money this week and my landlord is saying he’ll evict me this evening if I don’t have it. I am so distraught as I was supposed to have my daughter stay with me this weekend. I have tried ringing the local svp in millstreet in cork but it just goes to message minder so I don’t even know if they can help or not. Can anyone tell me if they can or not?  I have never been in this kind of position in my 40 years on this earth and I wouldn’t wish it on anyone.  At least if I knew it was possible to get this help from them I could live with the waiting!!! Hopefully somebody knowledgeable in this field can give me some indication. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Monbretia (31 May 2019)

Don't know the answer but maybe if you try the MABS helpline they would probably know as they would deal with VdeP quite a lot, apparently their line is open until 8 p.m.





__





						Contact - MABS
					





					www.mabs.ie


----------



## jpd (31 May 2019)

Your landlord is not entitled to evict you on the spot like that. He needs to go through a legal process which will take weeks, if not months


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (31 May 2019)

jpd said:


> Your landlord is not entitled to evict you on the spot like that. He needs to go through a legal process which will take weeks, if not months


Thanks for your response and I do hope your right but unfortunately I don’t have anything in writing, I don’t have a contract or anything, just pay him cash every month


----------



## so-crates (31 May 2019)

Do you pay any bills directly? Do you get any post at that address? You should be able to reasonably establish that you have been renting the place even without any form of contract. It would be illegal to evict you on such a short notice.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (31 May 2019)

Ya I do get post there aright.  Look I’ll chat to him about it later as I haven’t heard anything back from the svp mobile number yet.  He was very definite about me having to go!! I know ye are all saying I have rights but this man is not easy to deal with!!  I’m praying that he will listen to reason and treat me with some sort of understanding and sympathy


----------



## so-crates (31 May 2019)

It may be worth having a read of this from Threshold



			https://www.threshold.ie/advice/ending-a-tenancy/illegal-eviction/


----------



## Saavy99 (31 May 2019)

Don't let this bully of a landlord threaten you, he is breaking the law by not registering his property with the prtb. Report him immediately.


----------



## luckystar (31 May 2019)

Best will in the world it's unlikely svp could help out this quickly. But they are there and will visit as soon as they can. 
Stand your ground. You can't be legally evicted. You can call the gardai if you're being threatened


----------



## Thirsty (1 Jun 2019)

Even without a signed lease, a rental contract still exists.

Assuming you are not sharing a property with your landlord, in which case you have the same legal status as a guest and must leave when asked to do so, your landlord must follow procedures.

Don't enter into conversation about it, tell him to put it in writing.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

Apologies for not replying before now. Unfortunately while I was out today the landlord called, removed all my stuff and changed the locks. I didn’t even get a chance to explain!!! I am currently without a roof over my head. Trying to find a B and B to put my head down for tonight anyway until I can figure something else out. Hopefully I can find someone who is kind enough to wait until next week for payment as I don’t have anything to give. I will call to my solicitor on Monday as well. I don’t want to let the landlord away with this.  Thanks to everyone for the sound advice


----------



## Saavy99 (1 Jun 2019)

Oh this is so sad, they must be a crisis number no you can call. Give the gaurds a ring, they might be able to direct you to somewhere safe for tonight.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> Oh this is so sad, they must be a crisis number no you can call. Give the gaurds a ring, they might be able to direct you to somewhere safe for tonight.


Unfortunately have rang the local Gardaí but they have no one working in millstreet tonight. I tried the local hotel but they won’t take me without payment first. I’m in the hotel lobby now but won’t be able to stay here much longer if I’d say.


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Jun 2019)

Hi Chrisisnow.
Just a suggestion, try the cleregy.
Not sure if they'll help but sure worth a try.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

I did already. No ans either on phone or at the door.


----------



## Saavy99 (1 Jun 2019)

st Vincent de paul

Address: Friars Walk, Cork City, Cork
Telephone: 021 4311071
Email: deerpark.house@svp.ie
Opening Hours: 24 Hours


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

I did already ring them and again I’m waiting to here from the local branch.  If I just had the price of the room for the night it would give me time tommorow to get in contact with people


----------



## DeeKie (1 Jun 2019)

Emergency Shelter | Cork Simon Community


----------



## DeeKie (1 Jun 2019)

Good luck


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Jun 2019)

Hi Chrisisnow. 
Jehovah's Witnesses 
Phone
029 70 349

Also there might be a fire brigade in Millstreet


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

DeeKie said:


> Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

RichInSpirit said:


> Hi Chrisisnow.
> Jehovah's Witnesses
> Phone
> 029 70 349
> ...


Is that supposed to be funny. Shame on you. Kick someone when there d


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Jun 2019)

No Crisis not meant to be funny at all.
Trying to brain storm the situation.
I've slept in a Garda Station once or twice in the past, although not in a homeless situation


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (1 Jun 2019)

Oh ok sorry. I taught you were. Millstreet is  fairly small place so not that many options avail. Just in the local take away now. Least that will be open for a while but I feel like my world is closing all around me!!!


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jun 2019)

Stay strong and try not to panic. What ever you do stay safe for tonight, get to a Garda station in the morning.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks. I’ll give an update in the morning. Thanks to all for the replies. It’s comforting to know that at least some people care


----------



## Saavy99 (2 Jun 2019)

Did you find a place to put your head down over night, what a terrible thing this landlord did to you. :-(


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (2 Jun 2019)

Saavy99 said:


> Did you find a place to put your head down over night, what a terrible thing this landlord did to you. :-(


Hi Savvy99 i slept in the porch of the local church. It was a terrible night. Pouring rain and very windy also. Hopefully will be able to put a roof over my head tonight


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jun 2019)

Glad to hear you are safe & well, even if it wasn't comfortable. 

Get to the Garda Station and make a complaint, it's my belief that the landlord must allow you to return to your rented property and then start eviction proceedings in the proper way.

Note: this only applies if you were not sharing a home with your landlord.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## mtk (2 Jun 2019)

on  the face of it  seems you were illegally evicted.
I hope some of the agencies ( threshold / V de P )and garda you have contacted can help.
God bless


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks, hopefully, spoke with the local Gardaí and they have informed me that they cannot get involved as it is a civil matter. They couldn’t help as regards accommodation though unfortunately.   Getting a bit tired from the whole thing now


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jun 2019)

Thats not actually true; criminal convictions have been obtained by the PRTB against landlords.

Your landlord has committed an offence under the Residential Tenancies Act 2004.

You are entitled to regain access to your rental property. Ask the Gardai to accompany you while you do so.


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (2 Jun 2019)

I just want to sleep tonight!!! Hi can’t be dealing with all this This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language now!!! Excuse my frustration.


----------



## Saavy99 (2 Jun 2019)

Crisisnow2019 said:


> I just want to sleep tonight!!! Hi can’t be dealing with all this This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language now!!! Excuse my frustration.


 Crisis now, try and hitch a lift into cork city and access one of the homeless hostels there tonight.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jun 2019)

You are entitled to regain access to your rental property. Go back there and get in.


----------



## Saavy99 (2 Jun 2019)

Thirsty, I don't think tonight is the night to do this. It may in fact be a dangerous thing to do. 
 He needs to get to the city and access the many supports that are available to him once he gets there.


----------



## Thirsty (2 Jun 2019)

Which is why they need Garda support.


----------



## DeeKie (2 Jun 2019)

St Vincent de Paul might help


----------



## Crisisnow2019 (3 Jun 2019)

DeeKie said:


> St Vincent de Paul might help


That’s who I’m waiting on to get back to me.


----------



## Saavy99 (4 Jun 2019)

How did you get on? Hopefully you got a hostel place. Please let us know how you get on with your landlord.


----------



## Purple (10 Jun 2019)

I find it hard to believe that Threshold didn't get involved here. If not this case then what are there there for?
The Landlord has behaved disgracefully and illegally. The Garda are worse than useless if they can't help someone gain access to their home when they have been evicted illegally and have nowhere to live.

Please let us know how this is progressing Crisisnow.


----------



## Palerider (10 Jun 2019)

Purple said:


> The Landlord has behaved disgracefully and illegally. The Garda are worse than useless if they can't help someone gain access to their home when they have been evicted illegally and have nowhere to live.



The annoyance is understandable and shared by most people I'm sure.

The Gardai have no role in Civil matters nor should they have, indeed no Police force in any progressive society like we live in have a role in matters as outlined, they would however provide safe shelter in any Garda station overnight should refuge be sought.


----------



## Purple (11 Jun 2019)

Palerider said:


> The annoyance is understandable and shared by most people I'm sure.
> 
> The Gardai have no role in Civil matters nor should they have, indeed no Police force in any progressive society like we live in have a role in matters as outlined, they would however provide safe shelter in any Garda station overnight should refuge be sought.


So entering someone's home, throwing their possessions out of their home, changing the locks and refusing them entry is a civil matter? Wow.


----------



## Bronte (11 Jun 2019)

Crisisnow2019 said:


> Thanks for your response and I do hope your right but unfortunately I don’t have anything in writing, I don’t have a contract or anything, just pay him cash every month


You do have a contract, it's just not on paper.  And your landlord would be very unwise indeed to try and evict you.  You'd have a mega case with the RTB if he tried to do that.  Contact Threshold for advice and help.

Edit, I see you were illegally evicted.  You need the help of Threshold to take a case with the RTB.  For other advice on your options try the country council accommodation unit.  I read an article about a place in Cork that gives out free food, they will no doubt have ideas on accommodation as they deal with homeless people.  Best of luck, terrible situation to be in.


----------



## DeeKie (11 Jun 2019)

How are you doing OP? Have you a roof over your head?


----------



## RichInSpirit (13 Jun 2019)

I hope Crisisnow got sorted.
He does highlight a problem with St. Vincent Dé Paul.
I rang them myself a number of years ago when I was extremely short of money and got much the same response, which is to say they weren't much help.
I still throw a little money in their collection baskets but I don't 100% trust them.


----------



## Purple (13 Jun 2019)

RichInSpirit said:


> I hope Crisisnow got sorted.
> He does highlight a problem with St. Vincent Dé Paul.
> I rang them myself a number of years ago when I was extremely short of money and got much the same response, which is to say they weren't much help.
> I still throw a little money in their collection backets but I don't 100% trust them.


When I heard that the VDP never say no to any request for help I stopped supporting them.


----------



## jojoebloggs70 (7 Jul 2019)

Hi Crisisnow, how are you doing?


----------



## Saavy99 (16 Oct 2019)

Bronte said:


> I read an article about a place in Cork that gives out free food, they will no doubt have ideas on accommodation as they deal with homeless people.  Best of luck, terrible situation to be in.



Cork Penny Dinners, I think they located in Hanover Street, they carry out trogen work there too. Hopefully the OP got on ok and is all sorted now.


----------

